# Is this a good dog food



## Deadly eyes (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been feeding my 8 month old bichon purina bakers kibble for like 2 months and today i picked up a new brand i never heard about.
Its brit lamb and rice
According to the ingredients list it sounds better.
www.brit-petfood.com/food-for-dogs/brit-lamb-rice/14
Any one here is using it?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in the USA so I haven't seen either of these kibbles... but based on the ingredients, it looks like Brit is better than Bakers.

Is there anything else available in your area?

EDITED TO ADD: OOps, I thought I read it as lamb by-products! Looks like it's got "product of lamb origin" - perhaps this is akin to lamb meal?

If so, I don't see any real problems with the Brit kibble.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me start off by saying that I've never heard of this brand so I have no idea about it aside from what I read on the ingredients list.

In terms of ingredients it looks good. I like having so few. Some people might not like that "poultry fat" is not specified (chicken, turkey, duck?) but honestly with so few ingredients, as long as it's a good company I don't see how you can go wrong if your dog does well on it.


----------



## Deadly eyes (Jan 16, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> I'm in the USA so I haven't seen either of these kibbles... but based on the ingredients, it looks like Brit is better than Bakers.
> 
> Is there anything else available in your area?
> 
> ...


My vet recommended that i use brit kibble and told me it's the best dog food available here.
I can only find purina baker, purina friskies(for dogs) which has alot of wheat in it and pedigree mixer which my dog didn't like at all.
There is another products here from brit but they are heavy on protein and i already can't match my dogs energy (i guess 3 miles walk a day isn't enough for a bichon )


----------



## skim7x (Mar 22, 2009)

Deadly eyes said:


> I've been feeding my 8 month old bichon purina bakers kibble for like 2 months and today i picked up a new brand i never heard about.
> Its brit lamb and rice
> According to the ingredients list it sounds better.
> www.brit-petfood.com/food-for-dogs/brit-lamb-rice/14
> Any one here is using it?


I couldn't find your exact dog food, but here are links to reviews from www.dogfoodanalysis.com on some other dog foods from that same brand:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=424&cat=7

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=425&cat=7

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=426&cat=7


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Deadly eyes said:


> My vet recommended that i use brit kibble and told me it's the best dog food available here.
> I can only find purina baker, purina friskies(for dogs) which has alot of wheat in it and pedigree mixer which my dog didn't like at all.
> There is another products here from brit but they are heavy on protein and i already can't match my dogs energy (i guess 3 miles walk a day isn't enough for a bichon )


Some vets aren't that bright in dog food. I was told that I should feed my dog pedigree.


----------

